# Amorphophallus titanum



## Drorchid (Jul 13, 2010)

One of our Amorphophallus titanum's is about ready to bloom. This plant produces the largest inflorescence of any plant species. It is related to the North American Jack in the Pulpit. if you are close by you should stop by Orchids Limited to check it out, you don't see these too often in bloom!












Robert


----------



## fibre (Jul 13, 2010)

What a name - what a bud !!!


----------



## jbp63 (Jul 13, 2010)

Robert, please give us an idea of the size of the pot and the height of the bud in the photos. Thanks for sharing them with us. Please also keep posting updates as the bud progresses. Do those flowers have a bad smell? How long does it take to reach blooming size? Does the plant die after flowering? Very curious....
John


----------



## nikv (Jul 13, 2010)

So what do you feed it? :evil:


----------



## swamprad (Jul 13, 2010)

That is so wonderful. I have to content myself with a much smaller Amorphophallus konjac. But I have certainly contemplated trying to grow titanum, I do have a greenhouse after all. I could put it outside for 6 months of the year, and put it just inside the doorway of the greenhouse during the winter. How tall does the plant grow, and approximately how wide is the leaf spread?


----------



## swamprad (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, and what medium do you use? That looks like a medium bark mix.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 13, 2010)

jbp63 said:


> Robert, please give us an idea of the size of the pot and the height of the bud in the photos. Thanks for sharing them with us. Please also keep posting updates as the bud progresses. Do those flowers have a bad smell? How long does it take to reach blooming size? Does the plant die after flowering? Very curious....
> John



The pot is about 30 cm (2ft 6") tall, and the flower bud is about 45 cm (3 ft 9") tall at this moment. Last year the leaf was almost 7 ft tall with a 5 to 6 ft spread; it looked like a giant umbrella.

We are growing it in regular potting soil, with just some bark on top (to prevent weeds from growing). I believe this plant is at least 15 years old, and I don't think it will die after it is done blooming (but we will find out). At this moment the flower is not fragrant yet, but yes it will be pretty smelly when it is fully open (hence the "corpse flower").

And yes, I will keep posting more pictures...

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 13, 2010)

nikv said:


> So what do you feed it? :evil:



Human Blood :wink:


----------



## jewel (Jul 13, 2010)

wish i could come see that in bloom i almost bought one a few years back but didn't have the room. keep us posted with its progress!


----------



## toddybear (Jul 13, 2010)

How lucky for you! They are spectacular!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2010)

Amazing... I think I should have one next time..  You have a lot of other nice tropical things in your greenhouse, Robert..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember seeing that plant when I was there, not in bloom, of course. There has been another one of these in the news recently -- I forget where. Florida maybe?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! My A. konjac came up this year bigger than ever...its maybe 4' high...but still no blooms.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 13, 2010)

This is just FANTASTIC. I had the opportunity to see one of these many years ago. So exciting! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 13, 2010)

How totally cool - it looks like it landed here from another planet. Yes, please keep us updated.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 13, 2010)

Lovely specimen! Wish I could see it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 13, 2010)

Me too! I would like to see it but with a gas mask! Stinky Stinky Stinky!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Human Blood :wink:



Yummy! OK, I'll be right by to see it!! Your worst nightmare right!?!? :rollhappy:


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 14, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yummy! OK, I'll be right by to see it!! Your worst nightmare right!?!? :rollhappy:



Not at all; I would love it if you would come visit....

Robert


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh Rats! I Might be able to swing by there the very end of August when we're up north to see friends and family, but it'll probably be done by then...? Just make sure to make someone stand next to the smelly thing when you take a pic after it's open - that way we can judge both the relative size and the stink by the look on their face! :evil::rollhappy:


----------



## jewel (Jul 14, 2010)

The Houston Museum of Natural Science has a web cam on one that is also in bud it's name is Lois! Here's the address: 
http://www.hmnsmedia.org/CorpseFlower/


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^Thanks for the link!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 15, 2010)

*48 hours later:*

Some updated photos:







Different angle:





close up:





Robert


----------



## nikv (Jul 15, 2010)

Does she have a name? If not, might I suggest Audrey II?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 15, 2010)

nikv said:


> Does she have a name? If not, might I suggest Audrey II?



Ha Ha, I was just thinking the same thing......

Robert


----------



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

you guys are too much! anticipation is building!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2010)

What a spectacular piece of vegetation!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool. Hmmmm. If I got one would I get evicted?


----------



## jewel (Jul 16, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Very cool. Hmmmm. If I got one would I get evicted?



you might get to meet some friendly police officers investigating the "suspicious odor"


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2010)

She? Ah....I think "she" inspires a more male form.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't believe these are on sale on eBay!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I can't believe these are on sale on eBay!



Are they "in bud"?

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 19, 2010)

*Update (7/19/2010):*

I was hoping it would be open by this morning, but it has not shown its fully glory yet. You can tell that the spathe is starting to unfold a little, and it is turning to a more reddish color towards the tip (and in the inside if you fold it over). Also notice that the two outer bracts have unfolded itself and are laying down; a sure sign it is about to open.











Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Are they "in bud"?
> 
> Robert


No way, they're not even in this country! 
This is so exciting!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually, there are some for sale on eBay in the US, but probably not blooming size. The largest is 12+ pounds and 4 years old.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2010)

'Perry' is about to go too...

http://gustavus.edu/biology/titanarum/


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2010)

That is way too cool! Any 'scent' started yet?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 20, 2010)

Get ready for the "Big Stink", when one flowered @ UW-Madison botany greenhouse, you could smell it from the carillon down the hill to Park Ave, at least 1/4 mile.


----------



## jewel (Jul 20, 2010)

A couple of years back Tropiflora out of Florida had some for sale, can't remember the size offered.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing, Robert.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 21, 2010)

She is opening up!!

The strange thing is that there are two more Corpse Flowers here in the United States, one at the Gustavus College in St. Peter and one in Huston, Texas, and all 3 are opening up at the same time. I don't think it is coincidence, just like some Bamboo species the corpse flower has some kind of biological clock that times the blooming that all plants open up at the same time.

Tomorrow I will post some pics.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Jul 21, 2010)

So are you gonna try cross-pollinating it with pollen from one of the other plants?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 22, 2010)

*She is Open!*

Yes, we are going to try to cross pollinate it with the one that is opening up at Gustavus college.

When I cam in the greenhouse this morning you could smell it as soon as you opened the door, it was a combination of rotting cabbage, rotting potatoes, rotting fish and roadkill all combined in one, and the closer you got to the plant the stronger it got. I measured here this morning, and the total height (from the base to the top) is 59 inches (150 cm). Here are some pictures of this morning:



























It was interesting, but last night when it was starting to open, the flies where already coming to visit "stinky":






Robert


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2010)

neato!!!!
congrats!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 22, 2010)

I posted a movie on You Tube about this flower:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY78b5gCzAQ

Robert


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 22, 2010)

That's awesome! I hope the pollination takes! Thanks for posting all these pictures!


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 22, 2010)

Fantastic pics and video! Good thing that we can't go and smell it


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2010)

How often do they bloom?


----------



## jewel (Jul 22, 2010)

sounds absolutely disgusting  congratulations!  is stinky its new name?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> How often do they bloom?



Now that it is blooming size, it should bloom once every 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 22, 2010)

jewel said:


> sounds absolutely disgusting  congratulations!  is stinky its new name?



no, that is just my nickname. Jerry calls it "Audrey"

Robert


----------



## jewel (Jul 22, 2010)

silly!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Do they produce offsets? Do you hold your breath when your near it?


----------



## valenzino (Jul 23, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> She is opening up!!
> 
> The strange thing is that there are two more Corpse Flowers here in the United States, one at the Gustavus College in St. Peter and one in Huston, Texas, and all 3 are opening up at the same time. I don't think it is coincidence, just like some Bamboo species the corpse flower has some kind of biological clock that times the blooming that all plants open up at the same time.
> 
> ...



As you said,also I think is not coincidence...friend of mine got one in flower in China,and here another one in flower in Koishikawa Botanical garden in Tokyo:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/subjuntivo/4820997916/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/subjuntivo/4820378475/

Unfortunately my greenhouse is not enough high to grow this.
I remember also Selby Gardens use to have flowering size plants...will be nice to know if are flowering.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the progression!

Speaking of the corpse flower and Texas:
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38376749


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Now that it is blooming size, it should bloom once every 2 to 3 years.



That's excellent!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 23, 2010)

Hence the name of the plant: amorpho ''phallus''. Keeps me wondering why they give them female names. Penis envy, I suppose?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

Rob, take a photo of someone standing by the plant!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Rob, take a photo of someone standing by the plant!



Here you go (that is me next to the plant):






Robert


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2010)

Why aren't you holding your nose!? Pretty wild looking thing.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 25, 2010)

That's a rather small one then.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 25, 2010)

Another batch of A. titanum tubers on eBay, plus some seedlings too this time. Grow your own!

http://stores.ebay.com/Tindaras-Garden-Orchid-Supplies_Plants


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

OOH OOH, what to get Dad for Xmas! :crazy:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 26, 2010)

Extreme comparison-shot Robert  !!!! Jean


----------



## nikv (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't stand too close to it, Robert. The thing just might lean over and eat you!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 27, 2010)

Poor Lois has collapsed. How's "Audrey" doing?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 27, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Poor Lois has collapsed. How's "Audrey" doing?




She has collapsed as well; pretty amazing that it takes them about 10-14 years to reach blooming size, they produce a humongous bloom, and only bloom for about 12 hours!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 27, 2010)

How about the stink? Has that sunk into anything else in the GH and lingered after the bloom collapsed? lol It's a little sad that all that time and effort for the plant is over so quickly, but that just makes it all the more interesting when there is a blooming event! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 27, 2010)

The stink was pretty bad when she was open, I could smell it outside the greenhouse, and when I opened the door to the greenhouse at 8:00 in the morning it was pretty pungent in there, a combination of rotting cabbage, rotting fish and roadkill, but by noon the smell had already subsided a lot, and by the next day, when she had already closed up, and was starting to wilt , the smell was (luckily) gone.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2010)

New photo?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2010)

Very awesome! For those of us who are not very familiar with this type of plant (like me), where are the actual flowers, and what is the purpose of the giant spadix? Is it simply for tansmitting the extreme odoour to attract pollinators? Did you get any pictures of the flowers? Does the leaf ever open fully? Do you have any updated pics of what it looks like now?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2010)

Update to my last post: I think the 'leaf' I was refferring to is actually a spathe or bract. So, when does it get a leaf? With a flower that size, how big is the leaf?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2010)

leaf will come out soon. puts out one big compound leaf that can be as big as 14 feet tall and 14 feet wide.

http://www.aroid.org/gallery/strolka/index.php


----------



## Bolero (Jul 28, 2010)

Very interesting plant, I have never seen this before.

And I have to say it's almost rude.......lol


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Update to my last post: I think the 'leaf' I was refferring to is actually a spathe or bract. So, when does it get a leaf? With a flower that size, how big is the leaf?



Now you've got it. It is a typical spathe and spadix inflorescence of an aroid, like a calla lily or jack-in-the-pulpit. Amorphophallus usually follows a cycle of dormancy, flower, leaf (usually single, resembling a small palm tree), back to dormancy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanx for the link Brian, those things look so innocent! :evil:


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 28, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Very awesome! For those of us who are not very familiar with this type of plant (like me), where are the actual flowers, and what is the purpose of the giant spadix? Is it simply for tansmitting the extreme odoour to attract pollinators? Did you get any pictures of the flowers? Does the leaf ever open fully? Do you have any updated pics of what it looks like now?



The actual flowers are at the base of the spadix. Ours did never fully open, it was the most open around midnight, by 8:00 in the morning when I saw it (and that is when I took the pictures) it was already closing up. Here is a link to one that is fully open:

http://www.bananas.org/f8/unknown-plant-desperately-looking-forward-ided-8619.html

I did not take any pictures of the actual flowers but here is a link:

http://www.kew.org/plants/titan/pollination.html

Robert


----------

